# Eye makeup remover to clean brushes? My foundation won't come off my brushes...



## xcoco (May 30, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if it was bad for my brushes if I use makeup remover to clean them? 

I am using Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation and it's so hard to get it off my brushes! I use a shampoo and MAC brush cleanser after and it doesn't even remove half the product on the brushes... So now I use an eye makeup remover for waterproof products after washing with shampoo and MAC brush cleanser in the end. 

I don't think it is the best way to wash my brushes at all so if there is anyone who could recommend me another way or products, it would be very appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Nicala (May 30, 2010)

I find that olive oil helps to remove the residue. That happened to me with Revlon colorstay, that helped a lot. Try to mix it in with a little soap.


----------



## Susanne (May 30, 2010)

This might help:

YouTube - How to Clean Your Makeup Brushes


----------



## xcoco (May 31, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xcoco* 

 
_Hi,

I was wondering if it was bad for my brushes if I use makeup remover to clean them? 

I am using Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation and it's so hard to get it off my brushes! I use a shampoo and MAC brush cleanser after and it doesn't even remove half the product on the brushes... So now I use an eye makeup remover for waterproof products after washing with shampoo and MAC brush cleanser in the end. 

I don't think it is the best way to wash my brushes at all so if there is anyone who could recommend me another way or products, it would be very appreciated!

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
although in the past i have sometimes used shampoo to clean my makeup brushes, the method i usually go with is to use dish soap - like palmolive, fairy etc...which get the brushes very clean. i'm sure the experts will scoff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but i've been doing this for 10 years and my brushes have not been damaged.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 1, 2010)

I've never used brush shampoo to clean my brushes. I've always used soap bar (Dove preferably) to wash them. It's so much cleaner and better (if you're the patient kind) and when you wake up the next morning to your brushes, voila!


----------



## rosegasm (Jun 22, 2010)

dawn dish detergent works really well..

also, in the organic variety, dr bronners 18 in 1 soap is awesome. and works to clean EVERYTHING. and i mean EVERYTHING.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosegasm* 

 
_dawn dish detergent works really well..

also, in the organic variety, dr bronners 18 in 1 soap is awesome. and works to clean EVERYTHING. and i mean EVERYTHING._

 

so true about dr bonner's. i use this soap from my brushes and it gets them SO clean!   it literally dissolves the make-up.  for me, the fact that it is organic is a plus.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 22, 2010)

While dish washing liquid will likely be great at removing the makeup, it can be harsh on natural bristle brushes. (Think of if this way: Would you wash your hair with Dawn?) Using olive oil or an oil based makeup remover would be gentler.


----------



## BBJay (Jun 24, 2010)

I agree with the previous posters about using dish washing detergent, it does a really nice job of getting the brushes clean, but I'd also suggest getting a daily brush cleanser. They sell one at Sephora and all you have to do is spray it a few times on the brush and wipe it on a tissue. I find this helps get rid of a lot of the foundation residue without letting it sit for a week or so.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_While dish washing liquid will likely be great at removing the makeup, it can be harsh on natural bristle brushes. (Think of if this way: Would you wash your hair with Dawn?) Using olive oil or an oil based makeup remover would be gentler._

 
i agree and Dr. Bonner's is oil based.  lasts longer than dish detergent and is 100% natural for natural bristles.  when i wash the dishes with dawn, my hands feel horrible, just think about how your brushes feel.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BBJay* 

 
_I agree with the previous posters about using dish washing detergent, it does a really nice job of getting the brushes clean, but I'd also suggest getting a daily brush cleanser. They sell one at Sephora and all you have to do is spray it a few times on the brush and wipe it on a tissue. I find this helps get rid of a lot of the foundation residue without letting it sit for a week or so._

 
try dr. bonner's. they sell a sample size at target.  trust me, it gets the brushes clean. white brushes and "skunk" brushes look like new.


----------



## rosegasm (Jun 24, 2010)

the best part about dr bronners is that you don't need a lot AT ALL. a drop in your palm and you're good to go.

the fact that its organic and SLS free makes me happy.


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 27, 2010)

Olive oil does the trick but make sure you only use a little!


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aradhana* 

 
_although in the past i have sometimes used shampoo to clean my makeup brushes, the method i usually go with is to use dish soap - like palmolive, fairy etc...which get the brushes very clean. i'm sure the experts will scoff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but i've been doing this for 10 years and my brushes have not been damaged._

 
I do this too! I use Dawn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've had brushes and even puffs that I thought were goners, but Dawn got them spotless in one wash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I quick clean with MAC brush cleaner every other day or so, but if I can't get product off, then I do this. Great for foundation brushes!!


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_While dish washing liquid will likely be great at removing the makeup, it can be harsh on natural bristle brushes. (Think of if this way: Would you wash your hair with Dawn?) Using olive oil or an oil based makeup remover would be gentler._

 
This is a good point. I don't use Dawn every time, just when something stains the brush. But then again the Dr. Bronners castille soap is too high of a pH to use on hair, so I wouldn't use that even if it is organic. I also condition my brushes when I wash them with regular shampoo. I actually like to wash my brushes with Joico Moisture Recovery


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jul 28, 2010)

I use my Lauder Take it Away make up remover to get off the foundation, then just a brush cleaner and never have a problem getting off my Double Wear.


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosegasm* 

 
_dawn dish detergent works really well..

also, in the organic variety, dr bronners 18 in 1 soap is awesome. and works to clean EVERYTHING. and i mean EVERYTHING._

 
Thanks! Been looking for a good brush cleaner, especially for the white hairs.


----------

